# R58 steam.....POWER!



## froggystyle

Has anyone played with the steam pressure on the R58, finding it a bit to powerful at the minute, try to introduce air for maybe 10-15 seconds and getting more foam than micro bubbles, no extra tips to play with as they only supply 2 x 2 holes with it, so was thinking about dropping the pressure...


----------



## jeebsy

10-15 seconds! Try two or three then swirl until you're at temp


----------



## anton78

You could try clogging a hole with a toothpick? I prefer the bigger holed one anyway. Found the smaller one didn't have enough oomph.


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah thinking about it, maybe its not that long, maybe 5-7 seconds, but to be honest i get massive bubbles straight away, its like it rips the milk apart!

Cant seem to get rid of them after that.


----------



## froggystyle

anton78 said:


> You could try clogging a hole with a toothpick? I prefer the bigger holed one anyway. Found the smaller one didn't have enough oomph.


Thing is you buy a machine at over £1.5k you don't want to be sticking things where they don't belong.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Thing is you buy a machine at over £1.5k you don't want to be sticking things where they don't belong.


Just keep practising , less time air in as Jeebsy suggests

You'll get the hang of it


----------



## mremanxx

jeebsy said:


> 10-15 seconds! Try two or three then swirl until you're at temp


I have found this now with the Isomac milk gets warm really quickly so the stretching time is really short, find I am getting more like cappuccino milk


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle

Check out the videos I posted on this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22749-Steam-Tips-and-whirlpools-steam-power

The smooth talker from Origin (first video) explains the cause of your problem. You probably have the very tip of the steam wand nozzle too far above the surface of the milk. Try to follow what he describes and post back how you've got on.

Im finding 4 to 5 secs of adding air at the beginning to be the maximum using the stock single tip nozzle on my Brewtus if I'm trying for microfoam. Any longer and it's going more towards a latte or cappuccino!


----------



## anton78

froggystyle said:


> Thing is you buy a machine at over £1.5k you don't want to be sticking things where they don't belong.


Good point. Cheerfully retracted.


----------



## Daren

Froggy - do you want to borrow a single hole tip to try?


----------



## DoubleShot

Daren said:


> Froggy - do you want to borrow a single hole tip to try?


No toothpicks required!


----------



## Mrboots2u

mremanxx said:


> I have found this now with the Isomac milk gets warm really quickly so the stretching time is really short, find I am getting more like cappuccino milk


Fat white is just some hipster drink for people to think they are not in Starbucks anyway ....( oh wait starbucks do it now.... )


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Fat white is just some hipster drink for people to think they are not in Starbucks anyway ....( oh wait starbucks do it now.... )


Sizist... What's wrong with Fat whites anyway (careful what I said then)


----------



## DoubleShot

Daren

Such a joker! 

Ever thought of doing stand up?


----------



## froggystyle

Daren said:


> Froggy - do you want to borrow a single hole tip to try?


Could do mate yeah, you off to the rave day?


----------



## Daren

froggystyle said:


> Could do mate yeah, you off to the rave day?


Yeah - I'll be there.

PM me your details and I'll bung it in the post for you to try. I can grab it back off you at the Rave day


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> ( oh wait starbucks do it now.... )


10oz or 15?


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> 10oz or 15?


 The 15oz comes with syrup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> The 15oz comes with syrup.


What a wig?


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> What a wig?


And you can me a mockney!!!


----------



## funinacup

Turn it up full. They're not very fast!


----------



## froggystyle

I do whack it up full, halfway doesn't seem enough, guess my technique needs attention


----------



## DoubleShot

Start off with the steam tip initially submerged in the milk then after you have turned the steam knob on, lower the pitcher slightly until the tip of the nozzle itself is resting on or just below the surface of the milk until you hear that paper tearing sound for a few seconds. Then raise the jug slightly so the nozzle dips back into the milk. Keep it rock steady until you feel the side of the pitcher start to heat up before raising it a little at a time to stop adding any more air/volume and start heating the lower part of the milk.


----------



## hotmetal

Daren/Froggystyle. Are you sure the tips are interchangeable? Bella Barista sell a set of Rocket tips and it says on the website NOT compatible with R58. Just saying, cos it might save wasted postage. Note: I'm not speaking from experience just passing on what I read.

Froggy. I found the same when I first got mine. I only have the standard 2 hole tip. I don't find it too fast any more now I've got used to it and I get better results from a two-second 'blast' with the tip below the surface when I open the tap up, and then I just spin, following the milk up the jug with the tip just far enough in to avoid any extra "tsp-tsp" noises. And tip position/wand angle is quite critical to get a spin rather than "roiling". (Note I still can't do good latte art so take my tips for what good they may do if any! )


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal

Check the link in post #8 of this thread. Watch them all fully and see if you can't improve your existing technique.


----------



## DoubleShot

Would it be worth emailing or phoning Bella Barista to double check about the set of steam tips they sell for Rocket machines? When browsing their site looking for alternative steam tips for a Brewtus, I noticed the Rocket ones. Seemed strange to me why they won't specifically fit their high-end machine, the R58.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes I thought the same. Odd that their tips don't fit the top machine in the range. Still, the site clearly states "doesn't fit R58" so I'd feel a bit silly phoning and asking! ?

Just found this ready reckoner on Chris Coffee though:

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=2lIkVcO1E8f2UOjQg4AI&url=https://www.chriscoffee.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/Steam_Tip_Chart_01172014.pdf&ved=0CEQQFjAJ&usg=AFQjCNG3mWzGoaMnyI9OQ6qlennZJYZMiw


----------



## DoubleShot

Email in that case. At least you'll know for sure. Could quite easily be a typo or error!


----------



## Daren

There is one way to find out for certain! How much is a first class stamp these days? Less than a decent cup of coffee.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal

From that link, the set of 3 different steam tips plus the separate 2-hole and 4-hole are all listed as fitting a R58. Is that the same set as BB have on their website?


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> froggystyle
> 
> Check out the videos I posted on this thread:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22749-Steam-Tips-and-whirlpools-steam-power


I'd not seen the second one of these. Love his vids, cheers DS.


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


> I'd not seen the second one of these. Love his vids, cheers DS.


Baca has set up his own coffee roasting company now, Honey Co. Check out his/their videos:

http://honeycocoffee.com/pages/videos


----------



## Obnic

hotmetal said:


> ..." so I'd feel a bit silly phoning and asking!


Really don't feel that way but (between you and me) whenever I have a daft ask I phone and ask for Jordan. You won't find a nicer chap, super helpful and utterly laid back. If he's not sure, he'll open a pack and test them there and then for you I'd think.


----------

